# Foreign Worker Protest in WA.



## Simonj (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm seriously considering emmigrating to Australia and have been researching the pro's and cons. All seems very positive, but recently I've read about the unions organising protests about the ammount of overseas workers being used.

What is the general attitude towards foreign workers, I know the present Government Policies on Immigration are good, but that could all come to a grinding halt if they think they will lose votes because of it.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

The general sentiment is anti-labor, if you trust the polls. Liberals a pro-temp workers since they are pro-business party. 
What is happening, Unions are trying to squeeze as much as possible from Labor before the clock ticks, so they are organizing protests everywhere, from demanding sometimes insane pay rises (for example 15% in VIC) in government jobs to being overpaid with OHS insurance (allegedly). 
And again the population in general is not supportive of these protests as everyone is growing increasingly tired of unions sucking the life out of economy, to fuel absolutely unjustified spending . Example the Qantas union strike where most of people sided up with the company rather than the union and union lost its case quite quickly. Another example is HSU union (one of the largest) which was forced into administration. 
I personally can’t wait till elections, and wouldnt mind unions.


----------

